# Cold Winter Sunday, Gun Cleaning Day



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought today might be a good day to get out some of my firearms and give them a once over. Yeah, I cleaned and oiled them before I put them up way back when, but I figure it might be a good idea to take a look at them, send an oily patch down the barrel and recoat the metal parts. 
I'd love to say I am one of people who just loves to clean weapons, but I am not, I do it because it needs to be done, I don't get a kick out of it. Like I said, the weapons were cleaned and oiled before I put them away, so with few exceptions, I didn't do a complete disassembly as if I just got back from the range, maybe I should have?
I did find some signs of rust on a few of my older ones, word to the wise, seems they won't stay oiled forever. I am sure there are many others out there with more knowledge than I on such matters, love to read em. 
I didn't do em all, probably about half, put the cleaning supplies up, get the rest some other day.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent Dave!

Sidenote;

I shoot with a couple of competition shooters and as many of you know, I've recently acquired a couple of 1911's!

Not wanting to be called an idiot for making a scratch on my new 1911's I picked up a couple of these. Carry on folks, carry on...

Idiot Scratch Prevention Tool Official Website


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Excellent Dave!
> 
> Sidenote;
> 
> ...


First pistol I bought was a 1911, first time I cleaned it I put a very small (lucky) idiot scratch on it. Thanks for a bluing pen, you can't see it unless you are looking for it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One of the reasons I have already shipped a large number to one of my sons. He can clean them. Still have plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My terms at the range are simple.

I supply the Ammo, The Range, The Firearms and The Targets...you pick up the brass, dispose of any trash etc and CLEAN THE FIREARMS! :vs_shake:


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

Doing the same thing. It's a huge undertaking


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Working on reloading. Picked up a Keltec Sub2000 in 9mm uses the M&P mags. Looking forward to getting out and doing some training once it warms up above zero. Imagine between the wife and I a lot of 9mm will be used up.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Always a good idea, and I do the same thing if sitting down to watch some video at night. Take out a weapon (which was already cleaned when put away) dismantle it, and wipe it down with an oily rag. Oily patch down the barrel, then reassemble.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya'll done shame me into gettin the cleaning kit back out and cleaning a couple more. That oil coating won't last forever.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The voices in my head are telling me to clean my guns.

Hmmm. I wonder why.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can enjoy cleaning a new gun and usually don't mind cleaning a couple few handguns at a sitting, but cleaning a half dozen or more firearms can get too be too much in one sitting. Cleaning new ruskie guns or surplus are not fun.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

All of my guns are always cleaned, lubed and oiled ALL the time.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

If I shoot a gun...I clean and lightly oil it before going back in the safe or the nightstand. If I have not shot a gun in 3 months or so, I take it out and inspect it and run an oily cloth over the gun and a lightly oiled patch down the barrel. I inspect my EDC everyday and give it a good going over with a lightly oiled cloth, including a patch through the barrel once a week...JM2C


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I just cleaned two handguns today but only because I went to the range yesterday. I'm pretty bad about cleaning my guns. They don't get cleaned if they don't go to the range. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I can enjoy cleaning a new gun and usually don't mind cleaning a couple few handguns at a sitting, but cleaning a half dozen or more firearms can get too be too much in one sitting. Cleaning new ruskie guns or surplus are not fun.


I've cleaned three Mosins, from surplus, generally metal parts get a boiling water bath, serious degreaser, and a lot of elbow grease, then I start adding my tweaks.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

We must all be on the same page as I have been gun cleaning, too. That and reloading. Can’t do much else with this cold weather. I notice many here go over their guns with an oiled rag. I have a different method some might like to try. I spray a little Rem Oil on an old time shaving brush and go over the weapon. The bristles get into every nook and cranny very well. Quick and works great.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I used to enjoy turning on a football game and pulling one or two of the guns out for a good cleaning. Now I do it while watching a movie. ( Damned NFL protesters ) I usually will grab one that has not been used lately or is in a drawer around the house and just give it a once over.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This time of year I always have to clean guns. Deer season just ended here and my mizzleloader and rifle were both dirty. I have to foul my muzzleloader so I shoot with a dirty barrel (Yeah, it's a thing) and I killed a big 8 and a 10 point with my rifle this year. It is always sort of bitter-sweet to clean the sporting guns but it's much better when you tag out. I only clean my carry pistols and duty weapon a few times a year. They get lint and dust all over them. I started using gun grease on the rails and friction points as the oil dries up in a matter of days.


----------

